# Has anyone used Medgen?



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hiya, 

Can anyone give me any feedback on the company Medgen based in Cyprus, they have been in touch with me and seem very nice and helpful, however if anyone could give me further information i'd be most grateful. 

Many thanks


----------



## tony097 (Sep 18, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Can anyone give me any feedback on the company Medgen based in Cyprus, they have been in touch with me and seem very nice and helpful, however if anyone could give me further information i'd be most grateful.
> 
> Many thanks


dont.very nice and helpful but when come to pay your rent there are not.
phone me if u want more info-(SNIP)
Anton


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

tony097 said:


> dont.very nice and helpful but when come to pay your rent there are not.
> phone me if u want more info-
> Anton


Hiya, 

We have used them to give us a tour of the areas we want to live and they reckon they have a few houses on their books to rent out, must admit they have been great and very helpful with us so far, but if you have had problems with them i'd like to hear. You can PM me if needs be. 

I look forward to your response
Bev


----------



## happymax28 (Nov 12, 2008)

tony097 said:


> dont.very nice and helpful but when come to pay your rent there are not.
> phone me if u want more info-(SNIP)
> Anton


Hi Tony,

I have actually just signed up with them to advertise my property for rentals and I just got worries when I read your message.

Can you please let me know what you meant by not paying rent?

i'D BE VERY GRATEFUL


Thanks

Max


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

happymax28 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I have actually just signed up with them to advertise my property for rentals and I just got worries when I read your message.
> 
> ...


Max, 

I haven't heard anything bad about them apart from what Tony says, just by interest where is your property located as we are on Medgens books waiting for a rental in the paphos area. 
Thanks
Bev


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I am closing this thread as the discussion is getting too specific. Sorry. 

Please take it offline if you wish to continue.
BabsM


----------

